# Bone Growth Stimulators



## Melonyr (Mar 17, 2010)

Please help, is there a code for the reading of a bone growth stimulator?  The provider is stating that it should be billed with CPT 20974-58.  According to my CPT book this is elictrial stimulation to aid bone healing, noninvasive.  The patient actually had a stimulator implanted the device code is E0748, and the provider's office is stating that they are reading the device 10 times.  I can not find an appropriate code for this.

Thanks for your help


----------



## Melonyr (Mar 18, 2010)

I am "bumping" this to the top of the list.  If no one can locate a code for this please let me know that as well.  

I really apppreciate the help


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 18, 2010)

"The physician performs electrical stimulation of bone. The physician places electrodes over the skin surface along the region of a fracture or defect and administers a low voltage current. This is a non-surgical technique used to stimulate bone healing. "

Here is the lay description from Encoder for 20974. I not familiar with billing these but this sounds like it is for the actual stimulation, I agree with you in questioning if there was not stimulation performed during the encounter that reading would not be separately reportable service. There does not seem to be a code for analysis of the device.


----------

